# Veritas 1:6 Dovetail Saw Guide Model 05T02.01



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for that review! I've been thinking about that puppy for a while now. I'm about as clumsy as they come, until I build up enough muscle memory - and I just don't do that many dovetails.

How much clearance (cutting depth) do you recommend? I'd love an excuse to buy (another) saw . . .


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Jim, you need 2.5" minimum clearance between the saw teeth and the spine. You could go with a spineless saw, but the trade off is that it would be thicker. The Dozuki I got cost me $52.00, is .3mm thick, has 18 TPI, and the last 4 inches or so give you enough clearance for .75" stock. If you were going to go to stock any thicker, you would need to have more clearance. The distance from the top of the saw guide to where it rests on the wood is 1.75" Alternately, you could just buy their whole setup which includes the saw for $59.50. That is what I would do now if I had it to do over again.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Fine looking dovetails Jerry, thanks for the review.


----------



## Jason300b (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the review. Those look way better than my DTs (I'm learning). I'll look into one of these.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I won one of these myself and echo Jerry's comments-this is a quality tool and very useful in sawing consistent dovetails. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

I have the guide with the saw. It certainly helped when learning to cut dovetails.


----------



## SteveHas (Jan 9, 2014)

I love using mine, especially when I'm using some thick ringed pine. (Not sure if there is a name for that) It helps to keep my saw tracked straight when the rings want to pull the saw off line. I can cut them by hand with good success, but I keep coming back to the jig just because I like it so much.


----------



## gohei82 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for your review! This was a tool I didn't know existed before I saw your review, but I knew I needed it the minute I saw it. Got the 14 degree one today. Did a test cut, and I'm sure my puny attempts at dovetailing will take a leap forward. Veritas sure can be innovative!


----------

